# Hampton roads bridge tunnel



## nathan70

Finally took the kayak out for the first time in virginia. I caught a 18" and 20". Along wit a short speck and a few short flounder. Flounder must be 16.5" to keep here.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice what kayak u using now?


----------



## Spoolin Up

How do those Va flounder taste?


----------



## nathan70

My pescador, I peddled my butt off yesterday. The current is pretty strong. They taste good I made crab stuffed flounder the other day and it was amazing.


----------



## Robin

Nice................The spot ???

Try Rudie Inlet at the beach,Lake Rudie too,for trout.

Robin


----------



## 706Z

About 30 years ago,(DANG) when I was stationed at the D&S peirs there in Norfork, Va.a freind and I rented a boat from special services on base,fished under the bridge with blood worms and tore the flounder up!I didnt know those worms would bite,OUCH!


----------



## nathan70

Robin I haven't been to the spot yet these were caught. These were caught under the hrbt. All were caught on gulp mullet.


----------



## nathan70

I have heard some good things about Rudee I hope to give it a shot in the kayak soon. I haven't tried blood worms yet they are a kittle pricy but sounds like its worth it. Im having a bull minnow trap made that should work well.


----------

